

British firm hopes to replace cellphone batteries with hydrogen fuel cells - jackgavigan
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/newsbysector/mediatechnologyandtelecoms/11818151/Revealed-the-first-hydrogen-powered-battery-that-will-charge-your-Apple-iPhone-for-a-week.html

======
thomasrossi
Finally! It took so long to build a decent battery to match the current
hardware, I hope it will be worth the wait.

~~~
proyb2
Solid-state lithium-ion battery could be widely adopted instead, very safe
even if it's burn in the fire.

